# Semi-auto hunting



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

This being the semi-auto forum, what semi-auto have you carried as a primary hunting gun? What animal? What ammunition? Get any shots, or just take the gun for a hike? Results?

I've shot two javelinas with 1911's, one with Hydra-Shok, one with DPX. Several other javelina trips with no shots taken. Went looking for deer with a 1911, but didn't see any deer that year.


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i've taken 2 deer with my beretta 92fs. both with speer god dot ammo. the first one went down with a single spinal cord shot (some luck in that). the second one i took last season. this one took 3 shots to finish it. the first shot went through a lung and into the heart, the buck jumped and then just stood there for me to get off another shot to the same area. the second shot dropped him to the ground, but he tried to get up again as i got close so i gave him one in the noggin. hunting with a 9 is a challenge! both deer were taken within 25 yards.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Every state has different rules. I'm not into hunting myself, but I'd swear that 9mm wasn't allowed in Louisiana where I grew up. Surprised they let it there. But, like I said before, every state is different.

I think ya had to go w/ 45 ACP or 357 and up there....


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I've hunted Rabbits and Squirrels with my Ruger MKII, and Coyotes, Deer and Antelope with my 50 AE.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I generally take a semi-auto with me, but just as a finisher. Nothing compares to a flying ounce of lead for take down power. I'll stick to the 3" magnum.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I went Bear hunting up in Alaska with my trusty Kel-Tec P3-AT 380 with some ball ammo. I love a good challenge. I was surrounded by a gang of big Bears and climbed a tree. I shot the first Bear in the right front paw and he took off after seeing the blast come from my trusty Kel-Tec P3-AT 380. The others were stunned. As they just stood there stunned I shot each between the eyes with my trusty Kel-Tec P3-AT 380. News got around in Bear country what I was carrying and I was left alone the rest of my hike. I plan on taking my trusty Kel-Tec P3-AT 380 on an African Safari next year.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I went Bear hunting up in Alaska with my trusty Kel-Tec P3-TA 380 with some ball ammo. I love a good challenge. I was surrounded by a gang of big Bears and climbed a tree. I shot the first Bear in the right front paw and he took off after seeing the blast come from my trusty Kel-Tec P3-AT 380. The others were stunned. As they just stood there stunned I shot each between the eyes with my trusty Kel-Tec P3-TA 380. News got around in Bear country what I was carrying and I was left alone the rest of my hike. I plan on taking my trusty Kel-Tec P3-TA 380 on an African Safari next year.


Riiiggght..... Popcornsmilie


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Careful with that thing, it's a 3AT, not a 3-TA! You'll put you're eye out!


----------



## OMSBH44 (Jul 7, 2006)

As his signature says: "Never argue with an idiot...."


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

OMSBH44 said:


> As his signature says: "Never argue with an idiot...."


That's why I won't debate you.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

MLB said:


> Careful with that thing, it's a 3AT, not a 3-TA! You'll put you're eye out!


I fixed it, I wonder if that was causing it to jam all the time. lol And you all know I'm not serious I hope, if not then it's not only me with a problem upstairs.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

big dutchman said:


> i've taken 2 deer with my beretta 92fs. both with speer god dot ammo. the first one went down with a single spinal cord shot (some luck in that). the second one i took last season. this one took 3 shots to finish it. the first shot went through a lung and into the heart, the buck jumped and then just stood there for me to get off another shot to the same area. the second shot dropped him to the ground, but he tried to get up again as i got close so i gave him one in the noggin. hunting with a 9 is a challenge! both deer were taken within 25 yards.


FYI
May I use a handgun to hunt deer in Michigan?

It is lawful to hunt deer with a handgun in Michigan. If using a conventional (smokeless powder) handgun in the "shotgun only" area of the State, you are restricted to a .35 caliber or larger handgun loaded with straight-walled cartridges. The handgun may be single-shot or multiple-shot but must not be capable of holding more than nine (9) rounds in the barrel and magazine combined.

If you are hunting north of the "shotgun only" area of the State, you may use any type of handgun to hunt deer except a .22 caliber rimfire or smaller caliber rimfire.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

They just recently allowed rifles in my area of NYS. Used to be just shotgun. It now says "any centerfire ammunition." So I guess you could use that 3AT! ;-)


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

spacedoggy, you must use a straight walled case of 35 cal or greater south of a line from Muskegon to Saginaw. Considering the size of corn fed deer south of that line it makes sense to use a 10mm. Yes, the deer in southern Michigan are that big! Regards, Richard


----------



## lumbermill (Jan 5, 2007)

After I let my wife shoot her P22 a couple times, I headed out for the end of squirrel season and got 3. 5 shots=3 squirrel. Not too bad for a plinking pistol. I need clarification on the rules here in Ohio. I was thinking about getting the EAA Witness Hunter in 10mm (if they still make them). the rules state a 5"barrel min., straight walled cartridge of at least .357 cal. I'm not real sure if they are talking about diameter, or ballistic equilvalent.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

lumbermill said:


> After I let my wife shoot her P22 a couple times, I headed out for the end of squirrel season and got 3. 5 shots=3 squirrel. Not too bad for a plinking pistol. I need clarification on the rules here in Ohio. I was thinking about getting the EAA Witness Hunter in 10mm (if they still make them). the rules state a 5"barrel min., straight walled cartridge of at least .357 cal. I'm not real sure if they are talking about diameter, or ballistic equilvalent.


- Good shooting!

- Not sure what the problem is. 10mm is 40 caliber, which is bigger than .357, even in Ohio. ;-) Or is it the barrel length that's a problem? IIRC, the Witness' barrel may be a hair shorter than 5", no? It's hard to imagine any game warden being that much of a Cartman, but there are such horse's behinds out there, I suppose.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:smt023


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)




----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


>


Caught the sucker in mid-charge, did you? You goin' for the full mount, or just the cape?


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


>


:smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

For small game, a good .22rf with solid bullets is a good choice, for non-edible game use hollow points or even a .22 Winchester Magnum Rimfirs. For varmints, eithe the .38 Super or .45 ACP will do. I like the Winchester Silvertip in the .45 for busting crows. For groundhog I like a heavier bullet, such as a 230gr JHP.

I've never used a 10mm but assume it would rank right up there with the .45ACP.

I prefer a pistol with accurately adjustable sights that will stay put when adjusted. I've never used night sights on a hunting gun, but from what I've seen of these they do make holding elevation difficult.

Bob Wright


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> Caught the sucker in mid-charge, did you? You goin' for the full mount, or just the cape?


It took the whole magazine to bring that baby down, I should of used my trusty Kel-Tec PAT or PTA 380.


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

In Minnesota, (big game hunting), for semi-auto handgun hunting, it's pretty limited. One either has to own a Desert Eagle or a 10mm of some sort. There's another semi-auto handgun, Auto Ordnance(?) that fires a 41 or 44 magnum, I think. We are restricted by caliber. 357 is ok, but not 9mm, 38, 40, 45. 10mm is ok, along with 41 mag, 44 mag, and 50AE. Most handgun hunters here use revolvers or Thompson Contenders. I carry my 10mm when hunting, but I've never had an opportunity to use it.


----------

